# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Trốn nóng ở Tre Nguồn Resort - Điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 70km về hướng Tây Bắc, ngược quốc lộ 32 đến cầu Trung Hà bắc qua dòng sông Đà thơ mộng, rẽ trái chừng hơn mười km theo hướng Tây là đến Khu nghỉ dưỡng khoáng nóng Tre Nguồn Resort thuộc Khu 3, xã Bảo Yên, huyện Thanh Thủy, tỉnh Phú Thọ.* 


Tọa lạc trên diện tích hơn 2,5 héc ta bên dòng sông Đà thơ mộng, khu du lịch Tre Nguồn Resort, được bao quanh bởi những vườn cây ăn quả và nương ngô của người dân sở tại, cách không xa là những rừng cọ, đồi chè xanh ngát, đã khiến cho không gian của khu nghỉ dưỡng thực sự trong lành. Điểm nổi bật của khu du lịch là lối kiến trúc truyền thống Á Đông, trong đó sử dụng phổ biến cây tre để làm nội thất nên cũng vì vậy có tên là Tre Nguồn. 

*Lưu trú*


Tre Nguồn Resort có khu biệt thự gồm 12 phòng ngủ sang trọng hướng ra phía đồi  và đồng cỏ; 12 phòng ngủ tiêu chuẩn, hướng sông và núi; Khu nhà một tầng Bungalow gồm 4 nhà với 8 phòng ngủ cao cấp, xung quang có vườn và bể bơi, mỗi phòng đều có bể sục, phòng xông hơi, bồn tắm riêng, tivi truyền hình cáp, tủ lạnh. Khu nhà sàn gồm 2 nhà với trên 200 chỗ ngủ sang trọng nhìn về hướng núi và đồi chè. 

Nơi đây còn có phòng hội nghị, hội thảo có sức chứa hàng trăm khách, nhà hàng Tre Nguồn và nhà hàng Sakura kiểu Nhật với các món ăn hấp dẫn của vùng núi rừng Tây Bắc.

*Bảng Giá Phòng tại khu du lịch Tre Nguồn*


*Dịch vụ tắm khoáng*

Tre Nguồn Resort còn biết cách khai thác hiệu quả nguồn nước nóng quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho vùng đất Thanh Thủy. Theo kết quả phân tích của cơ quan y tế, mỏ nước khoáng ở Thanh Thủy có nhiều hàm chất vi lượng như: Natri, Canxi, Magie, thích hợp cho việc tắm ngâm, phục hồi sức khoẻ và chữa bệnh. Nước nơi đây không chỉ công hiệu trong việc chữa các bệnh ngoài da, thúc đẩy tuần hoàn, lưu thông máu, có lợi cho tim mạch mà còn giúp con người có một làn da khoẻ đẹp, hồng hào. 

Tận dụng lợi thế của nguồn khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy, Khu nghỉ dưỡng Tre Nguồn có 2 bể bơi nước nóng tự nhiên và nhiều bể sục Jacuzzi. Vào mùa đông, nước được giữ nguyên nhiệt độ đưa vào bể tắm khoáng còn mùa hè, nước sẽ được hệ thống tản nhiệt làm mát nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên những khoáng chất có lợi cho sức khoẻ nên bạn không phải băn khoăn về nhiệt độ của nước quá nóng cho mùa hè hay rét lạnh trong mùa đông.

*Ăn uống* 

Ở Tre Nguồn, bạn có thể ăn tiệc nướng tự chọn độc đáo theo phong cách Hàn Quốc hoặc thưởng thức các sản vật của địa phương như “dê núi đá, cá sông Đà, gà tổng Thượng, nếp nương Thanh Thuỷ”. Bên cạnh đó còn có các món chế biến từ cá hồi nhập khẩu, hải sản tươi sống từ biển Thiên Cầm (Hà Tĩnh) như: mực, cá thu một nắng, tôm sú, ốc hương, ngao, sò huyết…


Hiện nay, trong khu du lịch Tre Nguồn có 2 nhà hàng: nhà hàng Kiểu Nhật và nhà hàng Tre Nguồn theo 2 phong cách ẩm thực khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn. 

*Vui chơi, giải trí*

Tham gia du lịch dã ngoại, đốt lửa trại, lội suối, chưi thể thao, hát karaoke… là những gợi ý cho chuyến du lịch của bạn thêm phần thú vị.

Còn nếu muốn đi tham quan ngoài khuôn viên khu du lịch, từ Tre Nguồn Resort đi theo đường bộ hoặc đi qua sông Đà, bạn có thể tham quan Khu di tích K9 – Đá Chông (Ba Vì, Hà Nội); tham quan Đền thờ Đức Thánh Tản Viên, đền Trung, Đền Thượng…



Sơ đồ đường đi từ Hà Nội đến Tre Nguồn Resort

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn mấy cái resort này đã thấy không khí mát mẻ rồi  :cuoi1: 
Thích quá

----------


## thientai206

cuối tuần rồi, let's go  :Yahoo!:

----------

